# Inner Cover construction materials



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I built inner covers for nucs just as you want to do, and I used luan which I think is about 3/16" thick at most. All I did for the rims is rip pieces of pine 1/4" thick x 3/4" wide, just stapled and glued them to the luan pieces (8 1/8" x 19 7/8") top and bottom. Drilled a 2" hole in the center of the luan for feeder jars. I didn't put notches in the inner covers although you could do it that way.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I use 3/4" pine for the rims, and 1/2" plywood for the body of the inners. This is a full size 16 1/4" inner cover, but for nucs I make them 8 1/8" wide. I've been getting away from Webster's bag method and making wooden inners. I found that in the early spring, when I inspect my wrapped nucs, it takes longer to tuck the bag back under the wrapper than it does to inspect the nuc. Also, with an inner that has a 3'4" deep rim, I can give the nuc a bit of fondant if it's still too early to feed syrup, and don't have to attempt to squish the fondant down between the frames so the bag will fit back on properly. I'm still using bags for the mating nucs...don't feel like making 500+ tiny inner covers.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice inner covers Michael, I see you don't have any rim (beespace) on the top side of the inner cover, I guess its really not needed although I have always made mine with them. What are those things stacked up to the right side of the inner cover?


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

An answer from the man himself, thank you Michael. Thank you both for your input. Michael that is exactly what I was looking for. You even included pictures, wow. With the continued snow here in Wisconsin, it's a good time for indoor wood projects. Bottom boards are done. Double nuc boxes are done. 3/4 of the baby nuc supers are done. It was time to start thinking about the inner covers. 

I was already going to be making an upper entrance cutout, but your input about the 3/4" rim for fondant is making me rethink my dimensions. Thanks for including that in your post Michael. That's also a nice simple jig setup you have there for assembly.

My plan for the winter of 2014 is to try wintering 25 double nucs as a test for the climate here in central Wisconsin. We get less snow then Vermont, but colder temps for a longer period of time. I figure 25 double nucs is enough for a valid test.

Thanks again for your help here and everywhere.

Wisnewbee


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

jmgi said:


> Nice inner covers Michael, I see you don't have any rim (beespace) on the top side of the inner cover, I guess its really not needed although I have always made mine with them. What are those things stacked up to the right side of the inner cover?


In my opinion, the correct way to build an inner cover is flat on one side and recessed on the other. My boxes are cut to have the bee space above the frames, so an inner cover maintains that space when the flat side is down...in summer.


----------



## CtyAcres (Apr 8, 2012)

Are those rims 3/4 x 1" or 1 1/2". Thanks Michael.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Michael Palmer said:


> In my opinion, the correct way to build an inner cover is flat on one side and recessed on the other. My boxes are cut to have the bee space above the frames, so an inner cover maintains that space when the flat side is down...in summer.


I have a bee space on top of my frames also, but its only about a hair under 1/4" therefore I put a rim on the underside of my inner covers to give a bit more space so I'm not crushing bees. I build all my own stuff so that's just how I have been doing it. It all works out.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

CtyAcres said:


> Are those rims 3/4 x 1" or 1 1/2". Thanks Michael.


3/4 stock x 1 1/4 wide ...3/4 rim below 1/2" plywood


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

jmgi said:


> I have a bee space on top of my frames also, but its only about a hair under 1/4" therefore I put a rim on the underside of my inner covers to give a bit more space so I'm not crushing bees. I build all my own stuff so that's just how I have been doing it. It all works out.


this is the way my setup is also


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

When I was making them (I don't use them anymore) I made them from Luan plywood. It held up well. I put a round hole the size of a mason jar lid.


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm making the inner cover similar to how Michael Palmer suggested, with one difference. I'm using 1/4" plywood instead of 1/2". These are small mini inner covers and I didn't think I needed the robust 1/2" plywood. I've got about half (25) made so far and they are coming out great. I'm using the flat on one side and 3/4" reveal on the other. A 3/4" wide X 1/2" high upper entrance was also added to the 3/4" reveal side.

Only 1 thing could have made this project easier, a set of clamps like in Michael Palmer's photos. Since I don't have a dado blade setup for my table saw, I just used my router table.

I haven't decided yet, but will most likely use a round hole as suggested by Michael Bush.

Thank you to everyone for your input. It was greatly appreciated.

Wisnewbee


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

1/2 CDX is often well priced. My basic theory is that inner covers should be light (easy for me to move them from one place to another) and covers should be heavy (so they don't blow off). Since I don't have inner covers anymore, they are much ligher...


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Old fashioned here, A 3/4" rabbeted rim on the ends, 3/8" tongue and groove in between, and 3/8 by 3/4 strips up the side to finish the rim. And of course, the oval bee escape hole, because that's the way they all where years ago.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

I use Masonite. Cheap,thin, holds up.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I use Masonite.

Well, it doesn't delaminate, but it does warp. I don't care for it as an inner cover...


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> >I use Masonite.
> 
> Well, it doesn't delaminate, but it does warp. I don't care for it as an inner cover...


I agree, made a bunch of them years ago and they warp badly.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I had both plexiglass and bi-wall greenhouse lexan sitting around and used them for inner covers. They give some visibility into the hive and do not warp. The lexan gives insulation value but can not be looked through.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think I would like plexiglass ones. Nice to get a peek without disrupting the bees...


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't think I need inner covers and don't use them. Unless the soundboard for sealing the top and absorbing moisture is an inner cover for wintering.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

I have been using plexiglas this winter. It works to check bees without disturbing the heat balance and bees( they hardly notice you are there), check feed and a general though limited top inspection.


----------



## slvtenn (Jan 17, 2014)

I haven't heard yet what the dimensions are for cutting the top notch into the inner cover? What are some good standards for the notch?


----------



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

Michael Bush said:


> When I was making them (I don't use them anymore) I made them from Luan plywood. It held up well. I put a round hole the size of a mason jar lid.


Micheal with top entrances you don't need inner covers correct??


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

Not sure if they are correct, but I cut my inner cover notches 3/4' wide and 1/2" high.

Wisnewbee


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

slvtenn said:


> What are some good standards for the notch?


I use 3/8 x 1 1/2


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> I use 3/8 x 1 1/2


Michael, are you using the same size on your mini inner covers for double nucs? The size I listed ( 3/4" x 1/2") is on my 4 frame inner covers. 

Wisnewbee


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh, I use that size on full size hives.


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> Oh, I use that size on full size hives.


What size do you use on the mini 4 frame inner covers?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

None. I use a 3/4 auger hole above the hand hold.


----------

